# [SOLVED] can't connect to internet, Pure Networks Platform error message



## cpauley (Dec 28, 2010)

My laptop suddenly stopped connecting to the internet...when I click 'repair connection' it says it can't connect to the internet. I noticed when I restarted my computer that a message came up that said: "Pure Networks Platform Service has encountered a problem and needs to close." I clicked 'to see what data this error report contains, click here' and it said:
Error Signature
szAppName: nmsrvc.exe
szAppVer: 11.0.8268.0
szModName: nmcore.dll
szModVer: 11.1.9044.0
offset: 001d3d50

I'm not very good with computers and I have no clue what any of that means. Help please?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: can't connect to internet, Pure Networks Platform error message*

Hi cpauley - Welcome to TSF,

Do you have Network Magic installed? Please uninstall it.

Please post an update.


----------



## cpauley (Dec 28, 2010)

*Re: can't connect to internet, Pure Networks Platform error message*

I don't think I have Network Magic on my computer. If I do, I couldn't find it.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: can't connect to internet, Pure Networks Platform error message*

Have you checked Control Panel => Add/Remove Programs?

Do you have any programs to assist you in setting up your home network for things such as printer sharing? similar to Network Magic?


----------



## cpauley (Dec 28, 2010)

*Re: can't connect to internet, Pure Networks Platform error message*

I don't think so, although I don't really know. I checked the Control Panel=> Add/Remove Programs, but there was nothing that I could tell was a program for printer sharing. We've never really even used a printer with our laptop or anything. Is there anything else it could be?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: can't connect to internet, Pure Networks Platform error message*

No, it's not just for printer sharing, that's just an example. A program that you may use to setup your network, it can be for file sharing as well.

I did a research on szAppName: *nmsrvc.exe*, you have Network Magic installed in your computer. Let's try stopping the Service.

1. Click on the start menu and select run.
2. Type *cmd* and press enter
3. From the black screen type *net stop nmservice* and hit enter.
=======================

1. Click on the start menu and then go to run.
2. In run type in "*services.msc*" (without the quotes) and click ok or hit the enter key.
3. On the list of services find *Pure Networks Network Magic* service, right click on that service and click properties.
4. In properties, change the startup type to Disable.


----------



## cpauley (Dec 28, 2010)

*Re: can't connect to internet, Pure Networks Platform error message*

Okay! I did all those things you just said  what comes next?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: can't connect to internet, Pure Networks Platform error message*

Restart your computer then try connecting to the internet.


----------



## cpauley (Dec 28, 2010)

*Re: can't connect to internet, Pure Networks Platform error message*

I still couldn't connect


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: can't connect to internet, Pure Networks Platform error message*

Is this a wireless or wired connection issue?

Also, click on Start and type *cmd* press enter. Locate Startup Tab, in here uncheck unnecessary Startup Apps that are not needed then try connecting again.

Verify that your Network connection settings has DHCP (Auto IP) configured.
http://www.ehow.com/how_5072525_enable-dhcp-windows-xp.html

Please provide an ipconfig /all:
Click on Start => in run or search box type cmd press enter. From the black screen, type the word ipconfig /all and press enter. Right click on the black screen or Command prompt then choose Select All and Paste the results here.


----------



## cpauley (Dec 28, 2010)

*Re: can't connect to internet, Pure Networks Platform error message*

It is a wireless connection issue. DHCP is configured. and here is what I got when I did the last part:

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\CHRISTINA PAULEY>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name............:SUSIE
Primary Dns Suffix.......:
Node Type............:Mixed
IP Routing Enabled........:No
WINS Proxy Enabled........:No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State...........:Media disconnected
Description...........:Realtek RTL8139/810x Family Fast Eth
ernet NIC #2
Physical Address.........:00-16-36-21-2B-10

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection 2:

Media State...........:Media Disconnected
Description...........:Compact Wireless-G USB Network Adapt
er
Physical Address.........:00-23-69-DA-A5-D9

C:\Documents and Settings\CHRISTINA PAULEY>





I always used the Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection 2 to connect to the internet.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: can't connect to internet, Pure Networks Platform error message*

You won't be able to connect at all bec. of this issue.


> Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection 2:
> 
> Media State...........:Media Disconnected


Is there an On/Off switch on your laptop to enable Wireless connection? 
Perhaps a combination of Fn + F1 or F2

=======================
Do you have the Driver for your Network Adapter? I will have you uninstall/reinstall the device from Device Manager? Locate Network Adapter, expand it then right click on Compact Wireless-G USB Network Adapter and choose uninstall.


----------



## cpauley (Dec 28, 2010)

*Re: can't connect to internet, Pure Networks Platform error message*

I reinstalled the network adapter software and it worked! thanks for the help.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: can't connect to internet, Pure Networks Platform error message*

That's really great news! Glad the issue has been resolved.


cpauley said:


> I reinstalled the network adapter software and it worked! thanks for the help.


You're Welcome.


----------

